# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Te veel oor smeer?

## rafaelo

halli kweet niej wat ik met me oren heb maar weet wel dat ze veel te smerig zijn ik kan ze elke aavond wel schoonmaken. voelt net of als je uit het zwembad komt dat er water in zit aleen aan de linker kant en het drukt ook wel is op het oor soms. kan je hier zelf iets aan doen? hoor het graag thanx

----------


## rafaelo

was ik weer nou ik heb nu last van me keel met slikken enlast van me oren en dat vooral als ik slik net of er iets drukt steekt zeg maar. heb een zoort spray gekocht en hoop dat het dan minder word weet niet wat je anders kan doen maar het valt me wel op het laatse half jaar echt heel erg vaak verkouden vaker hooftpijn dat had ik anders 4 x int jaar en nu elke week bijna wel een x. en ook soms erg veel slijm in me mond als ik iets drink ofzo moet ik t gwoon uit spuugen er komt heel veel los soms maar dat is niet altijd zo, ik hoorde iemand over Keelkanker praten maar dat kan haast niet toch? bennog maar 21 rook wel drink af en toe niet veel. maar het maak me wel bang en om dat ik nu zo vaak verkuden ben eigelijk om de 2 weekjes wel en anders ook nooit. hoop dat er iemand reageert dank uw

----------


## Agnes574

Keelkanker???
Dat zouden ze allang gezien hebben toen je bloed liet trekken!!
Niet te ver en te veel denken beste en je niet teveel zorgen maken!!!!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Rafaelo, 

Wat betreft de keelkanker sluit ik me volledig bij Agnes aan! 

Wat betreft de te veel aan oorsmeer... toch tijdelijk je oor 's ochtends voorzichtig schoonmaken en zorgen dat er geen water in kan komen... dus voorzichtig met douchen en even niet zwemmen, na het douchen even met een wattenstaafje voorzichtig schoonmaken. 

Succes! 
petra

----------

